# Harness Choices...



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What kind of puppia harness or ipuppyone harness do you have for your crew? I am looking for the kind that will be the best to use for her Snoozer Lookout car seat too. If you want to post pictures, I love those too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rachel, this would be easier if you asked "What kind of Puppia harness do you 
NOT have?" ....rofl :lol: I LOVE Puppia, it's my not so secret addiction. I have to
go have my bath, but I'll try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Rachel, this would be easier if you asked "What kind of Puppia harness do you
> NOT have?" ....rofl :lol: I LOVE Puppia, it's my not so secret addiction. I have to
> go have my bath, but I'll try to post pics tomorrow.


LOL!!! I knew I could count on you to answer  You posting what you don't have would definitely be easier! But, I can't wait to see pictures tomorrow!!!  Enjoy your bath!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a few of the plain ones in the vest style that velcros over the back, but to be honest I have even seen them since the buddy belts came in. I actually don't even know where they are at!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Tabitha in Car Seat*

whatever you get, make sure you put it on correctly! When I picked up Tabitha
yesterday from Boarding, the girls had put her harness on upside down 
Looks like a turtleneck sweater! lol!

This is one from PetCo. We have a variety of Puppia step-in style as well. They
work well for Tabitha--who is very barrel chested. Jerry can slip them off easily
so I use one that slips over his head and fastens at his chest/waist (it's adjustable).










and, here's another Puppia style that slips over the head--or is supposed to at least!
Best to know your size! LOL!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

LOL the baby with the blue one stuck on his head, looks like he is thinking "REALLY Mom?"


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg those pics are adorable!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

LOL those pictures are hilarious! Anyone else?! I need help on what to choose!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I prefer this style for Lion. The adjustable over the head ones just don't fit him right. I think these are also the safest for car rides. 

http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=88


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't know if you are thinking about this kind, but I really like Lulu's harness. I got it from Park Avenue Dogs. I bought the matching leash. You can choose velco closures or those black clip kind like I chose. I just wasn't sure how good velcro would hold so I went with the black clips. Gemma's Mom, Caitlin, told us about them. That's what she bought for Gemma.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

missy_r said:


> I prefer this style for Lion. The adjustable over the head ones just don't fit him right. I think these are also the safest for car rides.
> 
> http://www.pupincloset.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=88


Oh those are cute! I'm wondering how the over the head ones would fit Roxy. What makes the over the head ones not fit Lion well?



lulu'smom said:


> I don't know if you are thinking about this kind, but I really like Lulu's harness. I got it from Park Avenue Dogs. I bought the matching leash. You can choose velco closures or those black clip kind like I chose. I just wasn't sure how good velcro would hold so I went with the black clips. Gemma's Mom, Caitlin, told us about them. That's what she bought for Gemma.


What a cute pattern that is!! Very pretty. Thanks for sharing! I have quite a few Park Avenue harnesses already though. Unfortunately they do not work well at all for Roxy's car seat. I need a style like Puppia or ipuppyone.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> Oh those are cute! I'm wondering how the over the head ones would fit Roxy. What makes the over the head ones not fit Lion well?


The iPuppyone AirFlex harness is adjustable around the chest and neck so it makes it pretty easy to fit most dogs. Lion has really narrow shoulders but a long body, so unfortunately I can't get the XS or S Airflex to fit him without it almost always coming off. It works just fine on Penny.. I think he might just be in between sizes. The vest style works better for him for some reason.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

rms3402 said:


> LOL those pictures are hilarious! Anyone else?! I need help on what to choose!



I think both the original and the vest style Puppia harnesses would be fine, it's
just a matter of preference. I had to dig through my pics for you, but I found a
few, I just need to re-size and will post them. Mine are mostly vest style ones,
I love them, I think they are the comfiest.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girl, this is for you! Good luck deciding! 

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-~chanels-harness-collection~.html#post962595


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I have the ipuppyone for Bailey. She has tiny neck but fuller body. She always is able to back out of most. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Girl, this is for you! Good luck deciding!
> 
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chi...-~chanels-harness-collection~.html#post962595


YOU ARE THE BEST!!!!!! THANK YOU! SO HELPFUL!!!!



Missygal said:


> I have the ipuppyone for Bailey. She has tiny neck but fuller body. She always is able to back out of most.


I want pictures, pictures, pictures, girlfriend!!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Hehe here's a couple pics for ya! Honestly I have purchased quite a few and this is the only one she can't back out of!



















Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Missygal said:


> Hehe here's a couple pics for ya! Honestly I have purchased quite a few and this is the only one she can't back out of!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I wonder if this would work for Jerry... He likes to back up and run away from
things. Slipped his harness on a walk last May and scared the heck out of me!
Tabitha just forges ahead, no matter what, so she can wear anything


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We have a park avenue harness one. It works with Chloe's car seat. We love it! We tried on some vest style ones. Make sure you try them on because Chloe's head wouldn't fit in the ones that fit her body. I think it was a puppia one but I'm not positive. It was a while back. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I wonder if this would work for Jerry... He likes to back up and run away from
> things. Slipped his harness on a walk last May and scared the heck out of me!
> Tabitha just forges ahead, no matter what, so she can wear anything


That's exactly what Bailey did. The neck is still not perfect but the best I have found. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I found a small ferret harness that actually fits Bonnie! I just sent one back to G.W. Little that didn't fit. It was a xxxs! She is now about 2.6#'s. Skinny little bean!~


----------

